# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Spiders Absolutely Everywhere

## Loaf

I've been having this dream throughout my life...

Its where there are spiders everywhere. Absolutely everywhere. Crawling over walls, furniture, up people, inside peoples mouths and ears, and through their noses. Where spiders cover almost everything, and come out of every crack and crevice. But I am the only one that can see them in the entire world. Everyone thinks I am crazy, but I can see these big legged spiders crawling in and out of them, and crawling over absolutely everything everywhere.

I had it a few times many years a go, then had it again early 2009. What could this mean? Is it as simple as a fear for spiders?

----------


## J.D.

Ghaaaaahh! I shuddered reading that!  I guess a fear of spiders has got to be a part of it.  Maybe your subconscious just picked spiders to be the thing crawling over everybody just _because_ they're scary to you- but they aren't the actual message, only a device.

Lemme think... symbolism... covering every one and everything, coming out of every hole... Maybe your subconscious is representing some kind of scariness which is all over everything, like everything steeped in fear.  Of course it may not be about fear, they say spiders are associated with trickery (tricked into the web etc), female energy (something to do with the black widow eating her mate), and patience (spider spends ages building a web, then waiting patiently for food).  Although your dream didn't have much to do with the web, more about numbers.  

You being the only one able to see them might be important.  Maybe it symbolises you looking out for danger to others and a fear that people won't listen to you.

That's my first attempt at interpreting somebody else's dream, so don't take it too seriously!  ::laughhard::  I just thought I'd give it a go.  Kind of takes me back to poetry interpretation in English Lit class.

----------


## Loaf

Does dream interpretation mean anything anyway?  :tongue2: 





> Maybe it symbolises you looking out for danger to others and a fear that people won't listen to you.



Last time I had the dream was around when swine flu was going about, I was the only one to take it seriously and everyone else thought I was overreacting.

----------


## ElizVanZee

The spider is used in dreams to indicate an aspect of your own emotional nature  one giving you the ability or inclination to deceive yourself. 

The other people in the scene represent the mental/emotional aspects of yourself. The scene is suggesting that on an emotional level, you are unable to perceive the degree of self deception (spiders everywhere) pertaining to yourself (as the people cannot see the spiders). But, somehow you are very able to perceive this ability to be deceptive where it pertains to other people.(I am the only one that can see them in the entire world) 

The scene would suggest the you see self deception everywhere  as applying to peoples egos and sense of Self (over walls), to their beliefs (on furniture) to their words (mouths), to what they hear or listen to (ears) and in their sense of knowing (noses).
What this scene can be telling you is that you are projecting your own unacknowledged ability to self deceive onto everyone and everything around you. [Not only does one see ones own qualities in others but it will also bring others of a like nature into your life in order to bring the quality more to your attention. The aim being to make you recognize and acknowledge it in yourself.]

----------

